# Resort charge



## midwest6 (Feb 24, 2016)

I have reserved 2 units at our home resort with points, we will be staying and our daughters family will be joining us. Surely the resort charge doesn't apply to the second room?


----------



## Bill4728 (Feb 26, 2016)

midwest6 said:


> I have reserved 2 units at our home resort with points, we will be staying and our daughters family will be joining us. Surely the resort charge doesn't apply to the second room?


What do you mean "resort charge" ?


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 26, 2016)

midwest6 said:


> I have reserved 2 units at our home resort with points, we will be staying and our daughters family will be joining us. Surely the resort charge doesn't apply to the second room?



You should not be charge any resort fees for the second unit.


----------



## midwest6 (Feb 26, 2016)

Thanks pedro47, still wondering if we should put our name on the reservation with our daughters.


----------



## Michael1991 (Feb 26, 2016)

When we reserve two units for a family vacation AND we are going to be there, we put both units in our name (we are the owners). That way we don't worry about the guest certificate. 

But if we are not going to be at the resort, then the guest certificate is required, as all DRI front desk require ID on check-in.


----------

